# Happy Holidays to everyone!



## TrevP

Just wanted to leave a note in here to wish everyone Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Just think folks by this time next year, if all goes well, some of us should be getting a _*very nice Christmas present*_ in the driveway


----------



## Kennethbokor

Yes, my best wishes to all as well for the Holiday Season!

Whatever you celebrate, may it be joyful and safe and all the best for 2017!

Thanks for a great year in helping us build the Model 3 Community and I too look forward to seeing some folks getting their Model 3's by this time next year!


----------



## Michael Russo

Kennethbokor said:


> Yes, my best wishes to all as well for the Holiday Season!
> 
> Whatever you celebrate, may it be joyful and safe and all the best for 2017!
> 
> Thanks for a great year in helping us build the Model 3 Community and I too look forward to seeing some folks getting their Model 3's by this time next year!
> 
> View attachment 804


Same to you and your loved ones @Kennethbokor !
Love the snow! Are you as well e-quipped as Trev?


----------



## Kennethbokor

Thanks Micheal. Yes I am, although I still have an ICE-powered Craftsman Snowblower that's been running great for 6 years. Once it tanks, I may go to an Electric Version like Trev's.


----------



## Michael Russo

Kennethbokor said:


> Thanks Micheal. Yes I am, although I still have an ICE-powered Craftsman Snowblower that's been running great for 6 years. Once it tanks, I may go to an Electric Version like Trev's.


Haha. So... equipped yes, yet not quite e-quipped yet...


----------



## Michael Russo

As promised to @TrevP separately, here is the EU equivalent to the man & Christmas-cat pic... with husky!! 
Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## Michael Russo

Courtesy of Evannex, Forbes ranks T≡SLA's Model S first on their holiday car wish list! No surprise! 
Now, which one do you would get #1 spot on our (M3OC) 'Most desired on our driveway every day' wish list...? Well, our beloved Model ≡, of course!! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811329932387295233


----------



## MelindaV




----------



## TrevP

Cute dog Mike!


----------



## sandange

Best of the Holidays to all of the fine members here on this forum.


----------



## Michael Russo

And the same from Berlin! Frohe Weihnachten und tolles Neues Jahr mit T≡SLA! 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fteslamotors%252Fcomments%252F5jdsbq%252F


----------



## AEDennis

Happy Hanukkah, Merry Christmas, and a good weekend to the that don't celebrate either. 

With my wife's Roadster in the shop and our S finally going back in to have second motor replacement, we're equipped with an AP 1.0 enabled P85D this weekend. A little less range than our S85 and less space in the frunk (our S85 is RWD) but a whole lot of next gen fun (next gen seats, AP, and dual motor...)

Being in California and as a current Tesla owner who reserved on day one at the stores... our 3 will be taking its place in our driveway so that my wife's Roadster can begin its sheltered life as a weekend only car... then comes the hard decision of what our S will do... perhaps we only need 3 EVs for 2 drivers.


----------



## TrevP

Ken and I would like to wish everyone a safe and happy holiday season wherever you may be! Our last episode of the show for 2016 will out tomorrow morning and I'll post it here as well.

Cheers!


----------



## MichelT3

Merry Christmas and a Happy 2017 to all Model 3-reservationists!


----------



## Daliman

Merry Christmas, happy holidays to all my fellow tesla travellers. A festivus for the rest of us. I look forward to a new year where at least some of us can hold a rally with our new model 3s. Cheers Andrew


----------



## Dan Detweiler

A very happy and safe holiday to everyone here from the deep south (Georgia...the one in America, not the one in Europe!)

It's supposed to be 70 here today so, while I miss the holiday snow at times that we got growing up in New York, I will certainly not miss having to deal with it!

Be safe my friends and may visions of sugar plums, Tesla Model 3s, and 5 minute Supercharging dance in your heads.

Dan


----------



## sandange

Oh Yea , I must have been good this year
I got my first Tesla


----------



## AEDennis

A day late for Christmas... at least it's the start of Kwanzaa....

But, we just picked up my wife's Roadster from Tesla this afternoon...

And we were parked beside a Signature Model X...

Would have made a great Signature Tesla Christmas picture...

Sig Green for Roadster and Sig Red Model X...

IMG_20161226_115737 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

IMG_20161226_122829 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr


----------



## RICK M

Michael Russo said:


> One thing is for sure, _even in a pack_, I'm *not* taking this option!!


Happy New Year, Michael! You should really want that option with all of the traveling that you do !
Best to you and yours in 2017 !
Rick
PS: It is 9:17 am and 41 outside. Too cool for us warm blooded Floridians !


Michael Russo said:


> One thing is for sure, _even in a pack_, I'm *not* taking this option!!


----------



## Michael Russo

RICK M said:


> Happy New Year, Michael! You should really want that option with all of the traveling that you do !
> Best to you and yours in 2017 !
> Rick
> PS: It is 9:17 am and 41 outside. Too cool for us warm blooded Floridians !


Thanks and obviously the same to you & your loved ones, Rick! 
Trust you have the right sweater for the occasional cold... Otherwise, rewatch the 3/31 Model ≡ Reveal... that's bound to warm you up for sure! . More to come in 2017!!:fireworks:


----------



## Michael Russo

Merry Christmas and happy T≡SLA motoring in the New Year to y'all, my M3OC friends..!


----------



## Rick59

@Michael Russo Merry Christmas and a happy & healthy 2018 to you and your family. You have been a positive force on this forum. Although we are on opposite sides of an ocean, I consider you a friend. Richard


----------



## Michael Russo

Rick59 said:


> @Michael Russo Merry Christmas and a happy & healthy 2018 to you and your family. You have been a positive force on this forum. Although we are on opposite sides of an ocean, I consider you a friend. Richard


Thanks for the kind words, Richard, same here... And please do reach out if you make to France... even without the red X!!


----------



## TrevP

It's that time of year again. A time for reflection, family and taking count of everything that's happened over the last year.

Indeed, a lot of us have much to thank for: friends, health and happiness.

And now many Tesla enthusiasts, including some on this forum are finally getting their beloved Model 3's for Christmas and in the coming days.

Merry Christmas to everyone. Please be safe and drink responsibly, I don't want to see any accidents with your new toys OK?


----------



## [email protected] Detail

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!

New update for the MX this morning and Elon added a "Easter Egg" for the holidays:


----------



## Love

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to you all! Please be safe if you’re traveling, this time of year is one of the most traveled and unfortunately one of the most dangerous simply because of sheer numbers.

We all want to see all of you back here posting, especially pics of your Model 3 deliveries!.. so be safe, hug and kiss your loved ones, wrap and unwrap gifts, eat, relax, ENJOY! 

Love


----------



## Daliman

Merry Christmas and a joyous holiday to all of the wonderful friends I have made on the M3OC. Though we live in many places I know we all share love for our families and friends. Coming here also shows me how many care for their planet and their fellow travellers on this tiny blue dot. Enjoy heartily but be safe. 2017 has been a wonderful year for Tesla fans, 2018 will bring many new adventures. Here's hoping that many of us are owners by this time next year. 

Peace & prosperity 

Andrew & family


----------



## Groovykool

Merry Christmas to ALL!


----------



## sandange

Merry Christmas and Happy Holdays to all the fine members here that have kept us all feeling like it's been well worth waiting for a special model 3 all year log.


----------



## MichelT3

Merry Christmas for everyone here! Have nice days with your loved ones around you. 
Next year is still a week away. CU before then.


----------



## AEDennis

Merry/Happy Christmas. Our Christmas gift is scheduled for Friday Afternoon delivery and we’re having a club meetup to allow folks in OC ride/drive Our 3.


----------



## Bokonon

Merry Christmas, TOO family!

Just wanted to share an uplifting, Tesla-related moment from a casual Christmas Eve gathering at my parents' house in Portland. There's a video, but it doesn't really capture or convey the whole story, as I came to realize afterward.

For the past few years, my parents have invited the pastor at their church and his family over for dinner on Christmas Eve, so that he and his family don't have to make a round trip home in between evening services. They have two sons in their late teens, one of whom is autistic. (I'll call him John.) While the rest of us linger over our meals, converse, and sip wine, John freely roams my parents' house, opening and closing doors, banging haphazardly on the piano, running the microwave, and watching Jeopardy at top volume, among other activities. No one bats an eyelash.

Tonight, when it was time to leave, my dad had the idea of pulling my mom's new Model X out of the garage and firing up the Christmas light show. BRILLIANT IDEA! To say that this was the highlight of John's evening would be an understatement. As the Model X danced and flashed its lights, John danced along too, giddy and giggling uncontrollably. (You can see a little bit of this at the right-hand edge of the video.) And appropriately complementing the lights and sounds were falling snowflakes, a common winter phenomenon in many northern climes, but surprisingly rare in the relatively temperate Pacific Northwest, especially at Christmas time.

I'm sure many of us are quite familiar with the Model X Christmas show, to the point where it may seem almost ordinary. In some ways, it's not unlike the awe and wonder of Christmas itself that we experience as children, but later grow out of as adults. For John, though, it was a truly magical experience, and he shared that magic with the rest of us as he gleefully giggled all the way back to his parents' car.

If anyone should ever doubt the value of Tesla devoting time and resources to the development of Easter Eggs, I say unto them: BAH HUMBUG! 

Anyway, here's the video. Like I mentioned above, it doesn't really convey the bigger story, but it is kinda cool to see the light show in the snow. (Apologies for the amateur videography, I was originally just going to share it with a couple of friends whom I like to troll with Tesla awesomeness. )


----------



## Michael Russo

Thanks for sharing this, kind Muse-loving friend! Really nice of your parents to have this tradition with the pastor’s family!


----------



## MelindaV

@Bokonon - so you were able to experience our unexpected day of snow (and unprepared roads - coming home from OC, I seriously was reconsidering first available and waiting for Dual)?!  
Love your story from and glad it made your parents' young guest so happy on Christmas Eve night!


----------



## Bokonon

MelindaV said:


> @Bokonon - so you were able to experience our unexpected day of snow (and unprepared roads - coming home from OC, I seriously was reconsidering first available and waiting for Dual)?!
> Love your story from and glad it made your parents' young guest so happy on Christmas Eve night!


Yup! Snow driving here is just a bit different... especially when the first layer of snowfall closer resembles ball bearings than flakes! I imagine OC to the 'couv would have tested anyone's skills and patience yesterday, regardless of Dual Motors or EAP. 

FWIW, apart from the light show, the Model X stayed in the garage yesterday despite dual motors. Parents chose to outfit their other AWD vehicle with snow tires, so it is the designated snow car. However we will need both today, as each is a five-seater and we have six people who want to see Star Wars.


----------

